# Cabelas layout blind



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a LNIB Cabelas layout blind. It has been used less than 5 times in its entire life and is in excellent condition. I believe it is the Northern Flight lightning setup blind, but Im not exactly sure. It is big and comfortable. It does break down by pulling the pins. Pictures can be sent upon request. 


Asking 125 

Text is best but phone is ok too. 
801-991-0577


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Update.

120 for a UWN member

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=34143528&cat=225


----------

